# Brush



## 77Herford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok, I hear Goats will eat just about anything.  I have a large area around some timber that is heavily over grown with small bushes, weeds vines, etc.  I was wondering if a certain breed is better than another for this clean up job as I don't want to spray as there is a creek nearby and it would require ALOT of herbicide.  Oh and I live in Upper Midwest but I can put them in the barn during winter.


----------



## elevan (Aug 9, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, I hear Goats will eat just about anything.  I have a large area around some timber that is heavily over grown with small bushes, weeds vines, etc.  I was wondering if a certain breed is better than another for this clean up job as I don't want to spray as there is a creek nearby and it would require ALOT of herbicide.  Oh and I live in Upper Midwest but I can put them in the barn during winter.


Just because a goat is said to eat just about anything doesn't mean that they should.  (And fwiw goats can be very picky).

Check what you've got growing against a poisonous plant list keeping in mind that sometimes things are on the list that goats do / can eat without problems but being aware that a problem can arise with such plants at certain plant life stages or when eaten in quantity...some plants are highly toxic and should be avoided altogether.  You should check with your county extension agent and /or your vet to decide what / if anything needs to be removed prior to getting goats.

You'll need a good fence in addition to the barn


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well looked that stuff up and I won't be getting Goats for that area.


----------



## Mugen (Aug 9, 2011)

Goats are smarter than you think. I have about 1/2 acre of underbrush. I let my goats out to clean it about twice a year. They would eat everything except some of the poisonous plants listed on http://www.ansci.cornell.edu. Oleander is the only plant that I won't let nobody go near.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 9, 2011)

So I just need smart Goats, lol.  Ones who actually live on a pasture not one's that are pampered.


----------



## elevan (Aug 9, 2011)

Mugen said:
			
		

> Goats are smarter than you think. I have about 1/2 acre of underbrush. I let my goats out to clean it about twice a year. They would eat everything except some of the poisonous plants listed on http://www.ansci.cornell.edu. Oleander is the only plant that I won't let nobody go near.


That may be the case if they have other options but if left to that area for a longer period once they eat down the good stuff they _would_ begin eating the poisonous plants.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 9, 2011)

If they get plenty of stuff that is good for them, they tend not to eat the bad stuff for them. So when your brush is gone, you would just need to put them somewhere else.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds good to me, I've got room.  Now what to get, hmmm.  Lots of Boer's around me along with Nubians.


----------



## RPC (Aug 9, 2011)

I am partial to the boers, Nubians are good too but really loud sometimes. If you are anywhere near Northern Indiana I have a buck for sale I can still wether him for you.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the offer but I'm a Hawkeye..hee hee.  Also I called a Boer Goat farmer a few miles down the road and got ten young bucks in exchange for lots of hay.  Now I just got to put up the proper fencing and I'm good.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 12, 2011)

Well Goat fencing is up with the help of my wife and neighbor kids cheap labor.  They are full of energy those goats are.  They really like to stand on a big fallen tree and play king of the hill or king of the tree, lol.  They remind me of little human boys for some reason.  They have a nice little shed I moved to their pen for shelter and nice fresh oat straw for bedding.
My Dogs aren't quite sure what to make of them.  I don't think any of my dogs have ever seen a goat.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 13, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well Goat fencing is up with the help of my wife and neighbor kids cheap labor.  They are full of energy those goats are.  They really like to stand on a big fallen tree and play king of the hill or king of the tree, lol.  They remind me of little human boys for some reason.  They have a nice little shed I moved to their pen for shelter and nice fresh oat straw for bedding.
> My Dogs aren't quite sure what to make of them.  I don't think any of my dogs have ever seen a goat.


King of the hill is fun unless they play it on your car, or on the roof of the house like they did with a friend of mine.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 15, 2011)

But wouldn't that be fun for you, lol.  I would laugh if Goats got on top of my friends car.  May be not my Goats but others would be fine.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 16, 2011)

Might not laugh when the repair bill comes out in the thousands.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 16, 2011)

great score! takes some before and after pix - would love to see the progress.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry too late, plus I don't take very many photo's of my livestock.


----------



## austintgraf (Aug 23, 2011)

Boers are fine though spanish goats would be the best option. I love to boer goats but they have lost their hardiness and are VERY prone to worms unfortunately. And as for nubians I own nubians and they are great but the have been so domesticated I seriously doubt they could avoid the poisonious plants lol I hope you have good luck with your boers


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 23, 2011)

austintgraf said:
			
		

> Boers are fine though spanish goats would be the best option. I love to boer goats but they have lost their hardiness and are VERY prone to worms unfortunately. And as for nubians I own nubians and they are great but the have been so domesticated I seriously doubt they could avoid the poisonious plants lol I hope you have good luck with your boers


Well good thing your wrong so far.


----------



## austintgraf (Aug 24, 2011)

Well you aren't trying to breed them. Its usually the does that are prone to worms  glad to hear yours are doing fine


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 26, 2011)

Coyotes got two last night and injured a couple others.  Now I am getting them all tested for rabbies and locking them up in the barn.  Never had trouble with Coyotes before but I guess young bucks were too tempting.


----------



## elevan (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 26, 2011)

We have always locked our goats up at night in the predator-proof barn.  We have coyotes, panthers, bobcats, and some say, chucacabras live on Tiger Mtn.

We also lock up the chickens every night in the chicken house at dusk.

I've just got too much time, money, and last but not least love tied up in my animals.  I sleep better at night too.

We had a friend with a pair of lovely bronze turkeys that had them in an enclosed pen.  Even the top was enclosed with chicken wire.  A tricky raccoon got in and killed them both.

DonnaBelle


----------



## iasc300 (Aug 26, 2011)

Where at in iowa do you live? 
I know some excellent breeders, full blooded for the spender and crosses for meat and companionship. Let me know I may be able to put you on some nice beors if your interested. I dont have any for sale at the moment


----------



## iasc300 (Aug 26, 2011)

Also what type of fence did you put up and how high?
You need to make sure you add some hot wire to your fence set up for sure. Not only keep predators out but keep the boers in and from rubbing up and destroying your fence.

Let me know if you need help with any problems your having. We live out in the country with lots of yotes and we let our boesr roam 7 acres fenced with electric and havent had an issue in years


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 26, 2011)

I actually have two lines of hot wire going around the Goat pen, one at six inches and the other at the top.  The fencing is for Goats under the advice of the Goat farmer I purchased them from.  I was just using them for brush removal and nothing else.  I will eventually butcher them for the meat but might keep one who know's.


----------



## austintgraf (Aug 29, 2011)

Consider a quard llama. Low maintnence will help each what goats don't(they are one of the few animals who eat moss) and it would keep the predators away. I have one and love it! no kids lost since!


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 1, 2011)

Goats are proving to be more of a hassel as predators seem to like their flavor.  Lost another one last night even with my dogs on patrol.  At least the Coyotes didn't get all the goat and from the sound of it Chief probably taught at least one a lesson.  I found some Coyote fur near the carcass this morning, and don't worry I removed the carcass.  Now I'm putting them in at night, ugh.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, keeping one as a buck just in case I do ever change my mind, which happens often.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 3, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> just in case I do ever change my mind, which happens often.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 3, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> > just in case I do ever change my mind, which happens often.


Hey, whats that suppose to mean?


----------

